# how long do YOUR squats last?



## tober (Dec 29, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_un ... th_century

1984: An unidentified man died of presumed natural causes in the unfinished Tokyo apartment building in which he had been squatting for 11 years. His decomposed remains were discovered 20 years later, on June 1, 2004[34], with a newspaper dated February 20, 1984 by his side.[35]


----------



## Labea (Dec 30, 2007)

damn 

hahah thats some mad squatting skills there!


----------



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (May 1, 2008)

have you ever googled "shantytown + japan"

they are some organized folk out there!


----------

